# DoveTail Jig for the Router Table



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Through DoveTail Jig for the Router Table
Or
For the hand/Plunge Router

See Link below for more details ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/755-has-anyone-ever-tried-make-dovetail-jig-2.html

New link to the Katie jig on the Sommerfeldtools web site.
http://www.mailwareweb.com/sommerfeld/item.asp?n=KJ&f=1
http://www.katiejig.com/

I did rework the Katie Jig because it didn't come with the board clamp that they now show as a add on item.
And the stop blocks on the top, it will now will let you set it up true and sq. for both sides at the same time.

Just a side note*** Look at the router bits in the box you will see a O-Ring under the lock ring, this keeps the lock ring from dropping down if the set screw comes out when you are using the bit,this is just a safe guard, the little set screws have a way of coming out at the wrong time.
( set screws,,,just two treads hold them in place and they strip easy)
And the router bit will nail your jig if it drops. 

I used 4ea. 3/4" thick x 4" wide x 19" long Poplar milled down to the 2 7/8" wide that's called for the in setup guide, for the Main part and Hard Maple 4/4 for the other parts. (clamps and knobs)
If you need any more info PLEASE just ask . 

For the T-Bolts I used 5/16-18 sq. nuts and some full thread rod and some super glue (thick type) total cost for the 3 1/4" long T-bolts .20 cents ea.

To do 1/4" or 3/8" stock just flip the slide block over on the top so the stock can be clamped in place without the slide block hanging down over the main block.
You will still have the slide block to keep it true on both side.
Just put a " X " on the inside of stock when you make the pins and pockets and they will all come out right on the button with almost no sanding .

You can also use the straight slots on one side of the jig to make Box Joints on the router table. (small and big ones,(slots) up to 18" long in one setup 



Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Super JOB, TWITA Bj  
Those look like MLCS dovetail plates ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Router

Yep they are (MLCS plates) Made one or two like the Katie jig for about 1/4 the price and they should work great on large case work like a blanket chess, etc. without buying more parts from the Mfg. like Katie. 

Still need to pick up some 3/8" I.D. x 1" springs to hold the clamp bars out a bit but other than that they are done and ready to go to work. 

see links on page 2 on this forum for the plates.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/755-has-anyone-ever-tried-make-dovetail-jig-2.html


TWITA = That's What I'm Talkin' About

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

RO, you got it. 

MLCS does have the best price on plates, Although I wish they made them slightly deeper for 1" thick woods, if I'm not mistaken their plates only work with 3/4" thick but I could be wrong ??

I'll post some pics tomorrow from my updated BOX JOINT jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

They will do up to 1 1/8" thick on the small one and up to 1 3/8" on the big one, just need to move the plate and lock it down with the wood screw in the base plate,the pins are always the same it's the pocket that needs to be deeper so it lines up at the corners .
They use a 3/4" dovetail bit and a 3/8" bit for the pockets.

Did you make a new box jig or just a update to the Oak-Park one ?

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

That's good to know, Thanks Bj.
It's my old BOX jig the one in the picture that will get an upgrade.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

That's a long jig  looks like a 24" ?, that's what John need to make his bird houses .
Where did you get it ?, and how much did it set you back if you don't mind telling. 
1/2" ? or 3/8" max ? 5/8" wide slot ?
Looks like it gets smaller as it goes to the right or is that just the picture ?

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

It’s 28” long Bj, I got it back in 92 or 93.
It’s porter cable omni jig plate,( don’t have the jig ) which I think it’s still sold. I saw it lying around in a tool store back in CA and it cost me 40 – 45 I think. The rest as they say is history of box joint projects.
It makes ½” joints but it can cut 1-1/8 thick stock with it. 



> Looks like it gets smaller as it goes to the right or is that just the picture ?


just a pic


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Router for the feed back 

I like it , I like it alot I just hate seeing new tools that I want and so does my BOSS  hahahaha LOL.
I just added a new item for my wish list for Xmax. the BOSS said well maybe she bugs me all year long for a list and when I find one. see always will say maybe hahahahahahaha, can't live with them and you can't live without them ...I just want a yes or no, I hate MAYBE it drives me nuts....    

Anyway thanks for the info and my BOSS said thanks also  

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, at least your boss doesn’t think that you’re insane. My boss keeps wanting me to get a table saw, miter saw, jointer and few things and she says she’ll pay for’em but I keep getting routers. It drives her nuts. 
When we first started dating many moons ago, on the first date I took her to a tool store and introduced her to DW625 and few cmt router bits.
The first time we went out of town I had a briefcase with me and she though I had something romantic in there and then when I opened it up it was few router magazines and bottle of vodka. 
Poor girl….


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

"And they say romance is dead..."


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router

That's the best way to break them in, LOL take them to the HD and Rockler but in turn she takes me to the shoe store and see lets me drive/push the cart at the food store and the sewing supply stores  

She has put up with me for 44 years and taking them to the wood working stores works for me in that way when I need a item I can send her off to get it ,she knows the store just like I do. 
Plus when I ask to pickup something for me she gets just what I want without buying all the extra stuff I pickup when I go.
As far romance she gets flowers 4 times a year the norm and night out now and then without a stop at the tool store. 
She could care less about wood working just like I care less about her sewing and making blankets, last year she made 26 blankets for Xmax. and did a great job on all of them and I made a ton of wood toys.

Have a good weekend
Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Onward with training them.  

Here's the upgraded version Bj.


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Veeeery interesting.

This is why I shouldn't read posts from either of you guys. I've got a backlog of a dozen or so jigs I want to make and now this... argh!
Coincidentally MLCS happens to be in my area. I have a feeling I'll be talkin to you fellers about these jigs 

Michael


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, Bj is the jig MEISTER.  

But MLCS has greate deal on both dovetail templates so go for it Michael.
Although I would get the 1/2 shank combo. 

jigs are like router bits,you can never have enough.  

This box joint template is going for around $60 these days.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

TWITA Router 

Looks good ,nice job  do you clamp it to the side of the bench or on top on the bench right next to the edge . ?, do you have " L" brackets on the back side to hold it down to the top ?






Router is still my name said:


> Onward with training them.
> 
> Here's the upgraded version Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router 

I ran the 1/2" shank around in my head for a day or so and decided on the 1/4" because you need to use a 5/8" brass guide with the MLCS jigs and the 1/2" shank would be just a bit to close, it's true that a 1/16" is good as a mile when it comes to routers and bits but because you are using a 3/4" dovetail bit well it's just a bit to tight for me, all it takes is a small bump from the shank/bit and the Alum. jig is junk or the brass guide is junk if the bit breaks the brass lock nut free, hang on for a free ride on the demo router express. 

Note about the box joint template....
"This box joint template is going for around $60 these days."
Can't find the big/long one I found the (17 slot) 24" for 59.oo bucks with free shipping but no luck yet on the long one (25 slots) .

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-.../ref=sr_1_16/002-0302636-3477615?ie=UTF8&s=hi

So if you have a link PLEASE let me know, thanks 
Also can you please check your Template for a part number sometimes PC will stamp a part number in them ,that would help looking for it or a call to the service center if all eles fails,but it would be a high price item from them I'm sure. 

Bj 




Router is still my name said:


> Well, Bj is the jig MEISTER.
> 
> But MLCS has greate deal on both dovetail templates so go for it Michael.
> Although I would get the 1/2 shank combo.
> ...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thank Bj.
I clamp it against to the router table since I need the height for routing 48 inch long. I either use vertical clamping or horizontal. Since it’s 28” long and has 25 slots, it still leaves room on each side for vertical clamping.

Unfortunately there is no stamp/part number on it. I looked just in case. 

But,I think that Amazon might have the pictures mixed up or using the same picture for both templates. 
This is the link for 7123 the 28.5 inch template which is same size as mine and it’s for ½” box joint and yet there are only 17 slots which it does not make sense .

I would call the PC support and not Amazon to confirm!! The one you posted is 5123.

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...5/ref=sr_1_2/002-5855099-4488851?ie=UTF8&s=hi

If that’s not it, it could be one of those things PC made a few and then decided that no one will use the full length or something. Just guessing.As I said it is from back in early 90’s.

meanwhile, here's the first jig I ever made back in 91.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router 

Thanks for the info 

Looks like they don't made the 28" one any more 

Snapshot ▼ from the PC User Manual. (PDF File)

Bj 

I didn't know they made a add on fixture so one could made sliding dovetail on the PC jig, learn something new every day . 

see snapshots below ▼


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Never know, keep an eye on eBay. I see few omni jigs. maybe some one will have the 28/25 one of these days.

Well, these are resonable price less than PC and about the same size.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/10973


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Hey Router*

Router

Just a update 
See snapshot below, Now I need to make a jig so I can use it on the router table and the bench top.
Note***in order to use it on the roter table, must use a 1/2" wide bit with a 5/8" O.D. bearing on the bit or a 5/8' Brass O.D. guide with 1/2" bit in the router.

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Is that a new PC template Bj? :sold: 

I always use them free-hand due to large projects. never on a table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Yep that's it, right off Amazons shelf to my door step ..

Just got the jig done today so I can use it on the router table .
Plus I can still use it on the work bench if they are not over 32' long ( form the floor to the top of the work bench thing) I still want to make some out riggers to help me support the 48" boards that I want to use down the road. (big blanket chess).
I got the Alum.pipe for the out riggers just need to make some slide and clamp jigs to hold it sq. to the router table top. 
The chess is going to be made out of Cherry Vin.Plywood with 45deg. ends that have the 1/2" box joint put in them b/4 the box joints are cut to a 45deg.
Should be tricky joint at best because of the plywood..   1/8" MDF on both sides of the plywood to help stop rip out...
Bj 

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

TWITA Bj  

Be very careful attempting 48” long boards on the table. The weight will have the tendency to tilt the template and also might scratch the table. It was a lot easier and faster for me to do four 50 inch sides on my current project just free-hand. Using the table is good on the small projects. 
Here’s a tip, use a brass block 5/8 to offset a slot when cutting the pins on two sides and top and bottom and then when you remove the brass block you can do the tails and they will all align perfecto... 


Onward with box joints


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

I'm a bit slow today ,tell me more about the 5/8" block .
I can see using a 5/8" block and has a 1/2" part that would set up the next slot pass.
Made out of hardwood . see below, a pair of them.
Plus one to make the 3/8" Off Set. ( 1/4" thick X 1.05 wide)

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bj, have a look at the 3rd pic on this link I posted a while back.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3264-perfect-box-joints.html

I use a 5/8 brass bar to align the boards initially and make the first cuts. (5/8 is the same size as the template spaces which when you use ½ router bit gives ½” box joints) . Then for the top and bottom or side to side I add a ½ brass bar which offsets all the cuts by exact ½.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Router

Got it, sometimes I'm brain dead and I need to be hit with a hammer to get it down. 

"There are three kinds of people: 
The ones that learn by reading, The few who learn by observation, and the rest of them who have to touch the fire to see for themselves if it's really hot."

Sometimes I need to touch the fire  




Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

And let us not forget those that like to touch the router bit while it is spining, HaHa that one hurts


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bj, I need to get on of those MLCS dovetail templates the one in the picture 5 of your post it has less pins but are wider. what size dovetails does that one cut and max thickness?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Here's a snapshot of the base. 

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Bj........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> Thanks Bj........


You're Welcome Router

Here's quick snapshot of the jig, it's ready to go to work 

NOTE the sq.knobs who said they need to be round 
with a Tee-nut that has the points cut off,so they can't split the wood when you drive them in the knob and by using the right drill bit the tee nuts will stay right in place.
I use 5/16-18 tee nuts most of the time and use a number " S " or " T " drill bit for the barrel of the tee nuts. 
Total cost for a knob is about .08 cents and some scrap hardwood.
4 knobs in 5 mins. or less 

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

WATTA !!
Holy router template Bj man  
TWITA  
Yawza, that looks turbo charged :sold:


----------

